# Java Webstart



## Sanix (30. Apr 2009)

Hallo,
Ich habe mich ein bisschen über Java Webstart informiert. Habe dennoch noch ein paar Fragen:
Ich kann nicht auf das Filesystem auf dem Server zugreifen, da das Programm clientseitig ausgeführt wird, aber auf alle Ressourcen im JAR. Stimmt das?
Kann ich auf ein smb-Share zugreifen auf welches der Client Zugriff hat (vorrausgesetzt der Benutzer akzeptiert die Signatur)?


----------



## Wildcard (1. Mai 2009)

ja und ja


----------



## Ebenius (6. Mai 2009)

Sanix hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich auf ein smb-Share zugreifen auf welches der Client Zugriff hat (vorrausgesetzt der Benutzer akzeptiert die Signatur)?


Solange die Anwendung signiert ist und alle Rechte bekommt kannst Du auf dem Client alles machen was Du mit einer lokal gestarteten Anwendung auch machen könntest. Dateizugriff, Netzwerkzugriff, Datenbankzugriff, alles eben.

Nachtrag: Ohje, die Frage war ja schon 5 Tage alt. Hab ich übersehen. 

Ebenius


----------



## Sanix (6. Mai 2009)

Habs trotzdem gelese 
Mir ging es vor allem darum, ob ich Konfigurationsdateien (evtl. sogar eine JavaDB) auf dem Server haben kann. Aber da das Ganze ja clientseitig ausgeführt wird, müsste ich die alle ins Jar packen.


----------

